# stanwell dating



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm trying to find out when a couple stanwell's i have were made-i know kaywoodie, gbd & sasieni have sites to help date theirs, is there anything similiar for stannies?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> i'm trying to find out when a couple stanwell's i have were made-i know kaywoodie, gbd & sasieni have sites to help date theirs, is there anything similiar for stannies?


Found this on Frenchy's site http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205 :
_*For the estates you can tell the era they come from when ya' look at the Stanwell S. The S without the crown and with the reg'd number is from the early to mid 60s. The S with the crown and the reg'd number is from 1965 to 1980. If it has the S with the crown and no reg'd number it's 1980 to the present. So there's the info on Stanwells and here's the Stanwells.*_
And he does have a ton of them!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

They produce so many I would think that it would be hard to keep up with.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks guys, at least now i know what era they're from-if i can find old stanwell catalogs i can narrow it down a bit as both the ones i have aren't produced anymore from what i hear-one's a stannie antique, the other a rondo


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> thanks guys, at least now i know what era they're from-if i can find old stanwell catalogs i can narrow it down a bit as both the ones i have aren't produced anymore from what i hear-one's a stannie antique, the other a rondo


Post pics, ya never know, maybe someone here will recognize gran-pappy's pipe! p


----------

